# First Baby Eagle released today!!



## EricD (Apr 2, 2010)

Well what an experience to see the Audubon come back out to release the male Juvi Eagle(sister is another week away from release). He took his first flight into the wild after 3 weeks of rehab. Flew across the cemetery and had a rough landing in the first tree. Then he flew of again and we lost him somewhere in the cemetery. went back this evening and he was perched in the tree....adult were near by but never came in when we were there. Will heck it in the morning!


1







2





3






4
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h263/xmobe540/April%202010/DSC_0550.jpg">

5
[IMG]http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h263/xmobe540/April%202010/DSC_0552.jpg

6





7





8






9







10







11







12


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 2, 2010)

Great shot!

The lady has ballz holding the bird without a leather sleeve or glove. Also, cemetery, what a place to give "new life".


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Apr 2, 2010)

I like the last shot. The needles give it a great effect...


----------



## Diana G (Apr 4, 2010)

Really awesome shots!  10, 11 and 12 are my favorite. You did a really great job capturing the details.


----------



## Formatted (Apr 5, 2010)

7. Would be awesome if you could heal brush or "Creative Fill Tool" them out  

Awesome set as ever Eric


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 5, 2010)

Good god, the birds almost the same size as that lady! She's lucky he didn't take her with him for a mid-morning snack. Great shots, Eric. #10 nominated.


----------



## Tappout (Apr 5, 2010)

#7 is 1 young eagle and 2 old buzzards! :lmao:


----------



## Fedaykin (Apr 5, 2010)

#12 is the best, probably cuz you could control your composition a lot more. Beautiful creature.


----------



## corralup (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm so glad you were out there for this!  Your shots came out great!  How do you feel about it, Eric?  Do you think he was ready and strong enough?


----------



## Gaerek (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a question for you, is that a juvenile bald eagle or golden eagle? I can't tell, and I can usually tell the difference. I live in bald eagle central (literally have seen about 50-60 of them in one small area), and love eagle shots. These are really neat.


----------



## EricD (Apr 5, 2010)

corralup said:


> I'm so glad you were out there for this!  Your shots came out great!  How do you feel about it, Eric?  Do you think he was ready and strong enough?



Yes...He flew very well! He has been cruising the area, have seen the Adults but I have yet to see them all together. We are sure the little guy has reunited with the Adults.


----------



## EricD (Apr 5, 2010)

Gaerek said:


> I have a question for you, is that a juvenile bald eagle or golden eagle? I can't tell, and I can usually tell the difference. I live in bald eagle central (literally have seen about 50-60 of them in one small area), and love eagle shots. These are really neat.



Sorry...I should had stated. It's a Bald Eagle (11 weeks old)


----------



## Hereindallas (Apr 8, 2010)

Great photos.  I really like #10.


----------



## Art Photographers (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice of you to be there on our behalves. These are the ones that fell from the nest when the tree went down, correct? Glad they are OK. Do you think the parents are happy to have them back. Do you thinkm they will rebuild the nest close??


----------



## EricD (Apr 9, 2010)

Art Photographers said:


> Nice of you to be there on our behalves. These are the ones that fell from the nest when the tree went down, correct? Glad they are OK. Do you think the parents are happy to have them back. Do you thinkm they will rebuild the nest close??



Yes this is one from the nest coming down. He has reunited with his Parents and they are seen flying the area. Before the release happened the adults were starting to build a nest again in an adjacent tree. Hopefully this September when they return they will continue the nest  started.


----------



## CousinMadness (May 10, 2010)

I'm just getting around to seeing these now Eric. Fantastic in flight shots with that huge wingspan. Well tracked and a good steady hand keeping the bird in focus.

I like them a lot.


Martin. :mrgreen:


----------



## aldenthomas (May 14, 2010)

Veryyyyyyyyyyyy beautiful shoot lovely


----------

